# What�s wrong with the Forum



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*What’s wrong with the Forum*

What’s wrong with the Forum? Lately, we are getting all these new members, logging in, to try to make a business. Should we say to new expats to came, to don’t pick the xxxxxxx to move? From cars to Bouncy Castles, Not mentioning the “magazines”, we have had all sorts of things. The question is; aren’t the rules about advertising clear enough?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

John999 said:


> What’s wrong with the Forum? Lately, we are getting all these new members, logging in, to try to make a business. Should we say to new expats to came, to don’t pick the xxxxxxx to move? From cars to Bouncy Castles, Not mentioning the “magazines”, we have had all sorts of things. The question is; aren’t the rules about advertising clear enough?


The rules are very clear John, no advertising or touting for business is allowed.
If the posts are merely people asking for advice and whether other expats think the sort of business they want to start would be viable then I tend to leave them as the forum is there for people to help and advise each other. But if the businesses alread exist then I count it as advertising and remove them.

Veronica


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

John999 said:


> What’s wrong with the Forum? Lately, we are getting all these new members, logging in, to try to make a business. Should we say to new expats to came, to don’t pick the xxxxxxx to move? From cars to Bouncy Castles, Not mentioning the “magazines”, we have had all sorts of things. The question is; aren’t the rules about advertising clear enough?


Too many posts with clear intention of self advertising. If URL’s linked to personal websites was forbidden, except the premium account holders, and moderators, you wouldn’t have “half” of the postage on the forum


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



cool john said:


> Too many posts with clear intention of self advertising. If URL’s linked to personal websites was forbidden, except the premium account holders, and moderators, you wouldn’t have “half” of the postage on the forum


Hi John

Most people come to the Forum for one of two things to offer or receive help or for the Humour. 

But today there are more and more people who couldn't care about rules. Like you it annoys me. I have posted in good faith links only to have them taken down. With reflection i see the mistake i made. 

If the Moderators allow then lets PM the Moderators when a post is not what it seems. It may help the moderators and also show how Honest the Forum is. 

Peterfc the 9th is nearly there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

there is a "button" on the top right of each post - an exclamation mark. If you see a post that you're not happy about then please click on that and it alerts the mods. Sometimes we dont always see things and it would be helpful if the regulars etc could let us know 

Jo xxx


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

cool john said:


> Too many posts with clear intention of self advertising. If URL’s linked to personal websites was forbidden, except the premium account holders, and moderators, you wouldn’t have “half” of the postage on the forum


True, Business URLS should only be aloud on the classified page, or by pm. Why not start a subscription to end with the URLS on the normal forum pages?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

John999 said:


> What’s wrong with the Forum? Lately, we are getting all these new members, logging in, to try to make a business. Should we say to new expats to came, to don’t pick the xxxxxxx to move? From cars to Bouncy Castles, Not mentioning the “magazines”, we have had all sorts of things. The question is; aren’t the rules about advertising clear enough?


Hi John. Just a thought it may not be anything wrong with the Forum, it may be more to do with "challenging" economic times. If business and therefore money gets tight then people are likely to explore any/all avenues.

Just a thought.

Rob


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> What’s wrong with the Forum? Lately, we are getting all these new members, logging in, to try to make a business. Should we say to new expats to came, to don’t pick the xxxxxxx to move? From cars to Bouncy Castles, Not mentioning the “magazines”, we have had all sorts of things. The question is; aren’t the rules about advertising clear enough?


Hi John,
I think the rules are very clear indeed.
The problem you have with rules anywhere
is that there will always be those who will
bend,manipulate & break them,it's a human
trait which will never change.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

robc said:


> Hi John. Just a thought it may not be anything wrong with the Forum, it may be more to do with "challenging" economic times. If business and therefore money gets tight then people are likely to explore any/all avenues.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Rob


Hi robc, I totally accept you’re thought, and as far is my concern it is a good point of view. The problem is, others are paying for it; costs 99 dollars for a 6 month subscription, around 10 Euros a month. So if the business is so bad and they can’t afford it, they might should considerer changing business. In the end of the day, isn’t faire on the others. The other solution would be, finishing with the subscriptions and let everybody advertise themselves. Would the forum be so popular if you had hundreds of business advertisements every day?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi John,
> I think the rules are very clear indeed.
> The problem you have with rules anywhere
> is that there will always be those who will
> ...


Hi Silverwizard
100% yes. Totally agree with your remark
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

The one rule is… 
There are no rules
:eyebrows:


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

After the latest developments, “What’s wrong with the forum”, it is the ambiguous application of the “law” by our “government”. It is “funny” to see how our politics change their mind depending on who is who


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its all a bit cryptic for me or maybe I'm being a "dumb blonde" and missing something (it wouldnt be the first time), but if you really do have a gripe or arent happy, feel free to PM the moderators or the admin team ?????????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Jojo


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its all a bit cryptic for me or maybe I'm being a "dumb blonde" and missing something (it wouldnt be the first time), but if you really do have a gripe or arent happy, feel free to PM the moderators or the admin team ??????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi JO JO

Totally agree. Don't think you are a "dumb blonde" I completely agree with your comment.


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you a natural blonde?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Miguelsantos said:


> Are you a natural blonde?



Thats what it said on the bottle 

Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats what it said on the bottle
> 
> Jo xxx


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats what it said on the bottle
> 
> Jo xxx


Hello Jo,

It's een a funny day here and that is the first thing I have laughed at all day. Thanks.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Chris


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Told you it has been a bad day - sorry, forgot the 'B'


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

christopherdouglas said:


> Hello Jo,
> 
> It's een a funny day here and that is the first thing I have laughed at all day. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Glad I can make someone happy!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> Glad I can make someone happy!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


A sweet person like you are makes us all happy just for keep turning up


----------

